
Grace Hopper organizers struggle to practice the diversity they advocate - Impossible
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/20/anita-borg-institute-grace-hopper-diversity/
======
angersock
It sure is easy to tear down the work of others when you can't do something
important yourself.

It seems a reasonable question as to whether or not race is an important
metric for an event that seems to be primarily devoted to gender diversity.
This goes back to the whole debate about "white women's feminism" vs. the
rest.

